# Raspberry Pi Vivarium Live Stream



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

While waiting for my Raspberry Pi 2 to ship I decided to see what the old B+ can pull off.

It's not the greatest but it will do for now.

Raspiviv.com Poison Dart Frogs on USTREAM

It can only push about 10fps and my ISP only gives me 1.5 MBPS up... There is a lot of lag.

Oh well. Can wait for the RPi 2 

Anyone have any suggestions to improve it?


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

It is adorable. It was just chillin right in front of the camera.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

Just saw your website. Looks awesome!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

steelyphil said:


> Just saw your website. Looks awesome!


Thanks! It's a work in progress. Hopefully I can keep it all going.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just added a new Pi NOIR cam! I broke my last one trying to adjust the lens 

Also add infrared lights! The night vision is intense.

I know dart frogs are diurnal... I added IR because I will be using this setup for a future project which does require night vision.

Streaming HD at 30FPS

Webcam

I've been playing with some macro lenses but if I can't get them to work out I'll make another attempt at manual focus.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally got the lens where I want it!

I'm very impressed with this camera!

BTW if you have ad block plus it will kill all the Ustream ads... I don't get anything from it! and Ustream advertising is THE worst ever.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just another update...

I got rid of the Ustream player and have my own AD-FREE stream going. Like I said Ustream doesn't share revenue from their 100% user generated content... and their ads are sooooo dumb...

Webcam

You can still watch on Ustream - if you like irrelevant, annoying ads


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Just added a IR-cut module for more natural colors. The NoIR pi camera does ok indoors but for my outdoor model it is a must! 

So far the stream has been very stable! Live for 2+ weeks with zero downtime.


----------



## EXODUS1500 (Jan 19, 2009)

That is very cool. I just saw one at a bug right in front of the camera.

I am just looking in to playing with arduino's and Pi's. How hard is this to set up coming from very little knowledge of these things.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, did you just feed? some flies and frogs just popped out of nowhere 

I like the idea of steaming a tank and this project of yours is very cool. I might have to try something like this for a tank in the future! You're site make it look very doable and I'm exited to give it a shot when I have the chance. I might even try it for a planted or reef tank, too!

John


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

EXODUS1500 said:


> That is very cool. I just saw one at a bug right in front of the camera.
> 
> I am just looking in to playing with arduino's and Pi's. How hard is this to set up coming from very little knowledge of these things.


Well... If you have a lot of patience and are willing to learn it's not too hard. Not quite a novice level project. But you gotta start somewhere.

There is a huge community very willing to help and lots of info available if you get stuck.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

FroggyKnight said:


> Hey, did you just feed? some flies and frogs just popped out of nowhere
> 
> I like the idea of steaming a tank and this project of yours is very cool. I might have to try something like this for a tank in the future! You're site make it look very doable and I'm exited to give it a shot when I have the chance. I might even try it for a planted or reef tank, too!
> 
> John


I try to feed at about the same time - 10 - 11 am US mountain time. I'm trying to make this their feeding spot and they're starting figure it out!

Good luck! Hope you're willing to give it a try!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Finally managed to get streaming for IOs & Android!

Let me know if it works on your device. _Should_ work on everything...


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude how can I access this feed. It's a live stream of your vivarium? If so, that's a rad idea , I want to watch!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohlerbear said:


> Dude how can I access this feed. It's a live stream of your vivarium? If so, that's a rad idea , I want to watch!
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it not working? 

Webcam

Raspiviv.com Poison Dart Frogs on USTREAM: Another Raspberry Pi Webcam! Streaming from RasPiViv.com Vivarium Controller. My Yellow Banded Poison Dart Frogs...

RasPiViv on VaughnLive.TV [ Vaughn Live ] http://vaughnlive.tv - Possibly the greatest LIVE streaming video site on the internet! - Live Webcams, Live Video, Live Streaming, Live Broadcast, Live People


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Idk if it is or not. I just saw this and am curious. I'll check it out. 
By the way, is that you in the profile pic? Everytime I see it, I think it's Zack Morris ha!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohlerbear said:


> Idk if it is or not. I just saw this and am curious. I'll check it out.
> By the way, is that you in the profile pic? Everytime I see it, I think it's Zack Morris ha!
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that is me... Zack Morris from Saved By the Bell? 

hahahahaha 

Should work now on all devices and browsers.

Webcam


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Haha yeah that's one! Awesome. 
Right on, I'll check it out tomorrow. 


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary_Whitmore (Aug 18, 2014)

You did some good work as the twins on csi show (zack morris) lol


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

This live stream is awesome!! Well done!


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mohlerbear said:


> This live stream is awesome!! Well done!
> 
> 
> Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It was a lot of work so hopefully something will come out of it. Maybe we could start a network of frogcams! Get more people interested dart frogs!


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Just logged in and saw your Leuc, fantastic job. If I get the time, I might try to do one myself. Again fantastic.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

port_plz said:


> Thanks! It was a lot of work so hopefully something will come out of it. Maybe we could start a network of frogcams! Get more people interested dart frogs!



Agreed! I would love to be apart of the network. I'm just not computer savvy when it comes to that stuff. So awesome though. Great work bro


Loading bowls and building vivs! Braaap!
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Live stream is back! Had to kill it because we almost hit our data cap on our server! Now only streaming to my youtube channel. Hope to keep it going but youtube live can be a bit tricky!


----------



## jmartell (Nov 26, 2014)

I think your tutorial and the spirit of open source is fantastic. I have the Raspberry Pi B+ starter kit coming and just downloaded your software. Thanks for the effort and time to share.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

jmartell said:


> I think your tutorial and the spirit of open source is fantastic. I have the Raspberry Pi B+ starter kit coming and just downloaded your software. Thanks for the effort and time to share.


Thanks! Did you get it built? Sorry I havent been on here very much  so much going on right now.


----------



## jmartell (Nov 26, 2014)

port_plz said:


> Thanks! Did you get it built? Sorry I havent been on here very much  so much going on right now.


Yes sir. Got it built and customized a little bit. Works fantastic. Only issue is following a power outage it is possible that the relays are closed for the mistking so I am going to fix that by installing a programmable timer in the loop. Otherwise I added a button for the humidifier/fog effect, removed the second viv and added a button that plays a cloud forest mp3 track via usb speakers on the pi. I am in the process of trying to get this setup on a IR remote but currently LIRC isn't detecting any input from the sensor.

It is possible that multiple php processes can run if the dht22 becomes disconnected which uses all the disk space (in swap?). Easy enough to kill the php processes and make sure the connections are solid.

I love it and very much appreciate the effort that you put into it to make the tutorial so easy to follow.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

jmartell said:


> Yes sir. Got it built and customized a little bit. Works fantastic. Only issue is following a power outage it is possible that the relays are closed for the mistking so I am going to fix that by installing a programmable timer in the loop. Otherwise I added a button for the humidifier/fog effect, removed the second viv and added a button that plays a cloud forest mp3 track via usb speakers on the pi. I am in the process of trying to get this setup on a IR remote but currently LIRC isn't detecting any input from the sensor.
> 
> It is possible that multiple php processes can run if the dht22 becomes disconnected which uses all the disk space (in swap?). Easy enough to kill the php processes and make sure the connections are solid.
> 
> I love it and very much appreciate the effort that you put into it to make the tutorial so easy to follow.


Glad to hear!

I was hoping to add sound effects! I just ordered my first Arduino to play around with a lighting system with sunrise/set and lightening!

The relay modules are a bit goofy... And if the wiring to the sensor is disconnected or poorly implemented the system will freeze up.


----------



## bolo (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey man love the project!

Just wanna say that I saw your post from reddit (which led me to your site and after a bit of googling introduced me to dendroboard) and it encouraged me to build my first proper viv. Currently a CS student so the Rpi has been on my list for a while now, but your tut gave me the motivation I needed to actually start.

Just wanted to say thanks, and hope you keep up the tutorials.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

bolo said:


> Hey man love the project!
> 
> Just wanna say that I saw your post from reddit (which led me to your site and after a bit of googling introduced me to dendroboard) and it encouraged me to build my first proper viv. Currently a CS student so the Rpi has been on my list for a while now, but your tut gave me the motivation I needed to actually start.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks, and hope you keep up the tutorials.


Thanks & you’re welcome! Always happy to hear that another has joined the hobby. Do you keep PDFs? Cant wait to see your viv!


----------



## bolo (Jul 11, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Thanks & you’re welcome! Always happy to hear that another has joined the hobby. Do you keep PDFs? Cant wait to see your viv!


Unfortunately living in Australia dart frogs are illegal to import, I do plan on keeping a few dwarf tree frogs (litoria fallax) which are native frogs of a similar size to PDFs, along with some Micro orchids and Broms, slowly gathering the parts to assemble my viv, and trying to fight impatience.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

bolo said:


> Unfortunately living in Australia dart frogs are illegal to import, I do plan on keeping a few dwarf tree frogs (litoria fallax) which are native frogs of a similar size to PDFs, along with some Micro orchids and Broms, slowly gathering the parts to assemble my viv, and trying to fight impatience.
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


Dang... Illegal to keep too?

Well, there's a lot of amazing frog species to choose and lots of cool plants and things to scape. I've been wanting to build a viv just for plants!

What about these? I'd love a few but don’t have room.


----------



## bolo (Jul 11, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Dang... Illegal to keep too?
> 
> Well, there's a lot of amazing frog species to choose and lots of cool plants and things to scape. I've been wanting to build a viv just for plants!
> 
> What about these? I'd love a few but don’t have room.


Yup, illegal to own, illegal to import. Pretty much unless it's native to Australia it's a no-go. Even Australian native reptiles need a recreational wildlife license to own, which comes with its own specific rules about what species and how many a hobbyist can own. It's painful but it's in place to preserve Australias ecosystem I suppose, we've had some fairly large problems with feral animal infestations in the past.

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Glad to hear!
> 
> I was hoping to add sound effects! I just ordered my first Arduino to play around with a lighting system with sunrise/set and lightening!
> 
> The relay modules are a bit goofy... And if the wiring to the sensor is disconnected or poorly implemented the system will freeze up.


I've been shopping for Ardunio over the past couple days, I'm just waiting for the right deal to come along. 

Any helpful hints you could share would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

AbeV said:


> I've been shopping for Ardunio over the past couple days, I'm just waiting for the right deal to come along.
> 
> Any helpful hints you could share would be greatly appreciated


Well, to be honest I don’t have too much experience with Arduino. I literally just received my first Arduino Unos ($5 clones) and just last night got the DHT22 working.

I used the Raspberry Pi which is a PC on a chip, for these projects but hope to start incorporating Aduinos. They’re insanely easy to use and very capable but require a lot of extra addons.


----------



## AbeV (Jul 12, 2015)

port_plz said:


> Well, to be honest I don’t have too much experience with Arduino. I literally just received my first Arduino Unos ($5 clones) and just last night got the DHT22 working.
> 
> I used the Raspberry Pi which is a PC on a chip, for these projects but hope to start incorporating Aduinos. They’re insanely easy to use and very capable but require a lot of extra addons.


That's what heard. I've got a couple bids on some kits, so we'll see. 

Good luck

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## lmg (Feb 15, 2011)

I plan on doing something similar with my new viv, glad to see someone else has used a pi to do something cool with their frogs! I'll be looking here for some inspiration. I also plan on adding temperature and humidity gauges to monitor remotely and maybe even remote control of lighting, fog, mist, etc.


----------

